

Released OrientDB Enterprise 2.0.3, Now FREE for Development - pentium10
http://www.orientechnologies.com/released-orientdb-enterprise-2-0-3-now-free-development/

======
lvca
OrientDB started disrupting the Graph Database market since the beginning by
forcing existent products to improve their offer to reduce the gap with
OrientDB. Some vendor already cut prices, other vendor announce to be "Multi-
Model". Yes, because OrientDB is not only a Graph Database, but also a Multi-
Model at the engine level.

Today OrientDB releases the Enterprise Edition FREE for development. For
production users are free to going with Enterprise (commercial) or Community
(always FREE - Apache2 licensed).

It's a big momentum for the whole DBMS market!

